# trip plow for a toro dingo



## pvtben121 (Aug 22, 2010)

any ideas anyone


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

uhhhh.....why not use an ATV plow. I'd think that it would be easy to make a mount, and put it on like any other attachment. Could even use one of your remote lines for power angle.....Was that what your question was about?


----------



## mrsnowman (Sep 18, 2010)

We have an asv 30 which is close to a dingo in size. We put a 5 foot angle plow on it from John deere. We replace the edge with poly and it clears sidewalks like I've never seen before. We tried a 7 foot clear plow with a metal blade and kissed the windshield too many times, so we made a switch


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

I made one out of a meyer st90. I cut it down I have pics posted let me find them. 
Here you go check it out. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=70890
I made the quick attach plate and decided to just use a pin instead of doing hydros. It works great but a little over kill.


----------

